# Chemical Dependency Coding



## tracyhoffrogge (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi!
I am from Minnesota and we are just starting to code for chemical dependency billing. Does anyone have any information on how to bill. Any information would be great.
Tracy Hoffrogge


----------



## grahamki (Feb 22, 2008)

What kind of information are you looking for inparticular? I work in a Mental Health / Substance Abuse facility in the coding and billing department.


----------



## tracyhoffrogge (Feb 22, 2008)

What guidlines do you use 95 or 97 and do you use the HCPC's for detoxitfication the pt?
Do you have any guidlines or how your company goes by?


----------

